# Mud Madness NEW YEARS RIDE! 12-29-12



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a good group heading out to Mud Madness in Choudrant,LA Saturday for one last before the New Year. Come join us! We plan on meeting at the park around 11:00-11:30. Hope to see some of yall there!


----------

